# Finally got to hold my hedgehog :D



## Mrs.Lovette (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi, since this is a forum for chatter and such, I figured I'd post this in here :3 I got my hedgie a couple days ago, and I've been really worried that holding him was going to be a big challenge... When I put my hand in his cage, he'll either ignore it or he'll come up and and sniff it and actually licked my fingers a couple times, which I'm assuming is because I'd been handling his food earlier. Anyways, I was a little put-out because anytime I tried to initiate contact by petting him or attempting to pick him up, he curled up a bit and stuck his quills out (I'm sure there's a word for that, but I've just been referring to it as sticking his quills out xP Those things hurt!) and started kind of huffing at me. I've been using the cozy pouch to pick him up, because even though he does that at first, once I set the pouch down in my lap he crawls out and he'll just crawl around my lap and the couch for agesss. Yesterday I was reclining some and made the mistake of letting him crawl on my shoulder, but I'm really tickling and his quills were tickling my neck xD Anyways, the point is, it doesn't seem like he's scared of me or anything. In fact, it seems to me like he's really bold, and I think he's getting to know my scent pretty well. Day before yesterday when he eventually got tired of crawling around on the couch, he burrowed into a hoodie of mine that was on the couch and went to sleep. That kind of thing is supposed to be good for bonding, right?

And anyways, yesterday night I finally decided that I was going to pick him up. I't hard because sudden, jumpy movements just scare him and make it worse, but I am a very nervous, jumpy person. So before, every time he'd jump, I'd jump and pull my hands back. But I got brave last night and actually picked him up x3 He didn't struggle to get free or try to bite me or anything, but once I sat down he started wiggling and trying to get free so I let him go back to exploring my lap like usual. 

Also, curiously, is my hedgehog just exceptionally nosy, or do any of you have hedgehogs that like doing that kind of thing? I always see videos of people just holding their hedgehogs, but mine doesn't seem to want to hold still for me :3 And I don't want to pick him up while he's already sleeping, that might scare him even more D:


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Awww  such a cute story! And yes, my little guy won't hold still unless he's balled up or huffing xD My avatar now is from yesterday when he was being super nice because I had "saved him" from the bath :lol:


----------



## Mrs.Lovette (Mar 27, 2014)

Haha, glad to know my hedgie isn't the only one! Today I gave him an oatmeal bath, which he didn't seem to mind too much, but the noise level in my house was kind of high with three crazy children running around so he was really scared >.< Now, though, he's asleep in a towel on my lap and it's too cute! Even though I can't see him xP


----------

